

Taking a Break - dlevine
http://blog.thirdyearmba.com/the-value-of-recovery-time

======
purplelobster
Maybe the whole "write a log post a day" thing is not the right way to go. You
can reflect without broadcasting to the world and committing to something like
that. Just relax for 30 days and don't do anything of importance, just be.

~~~
dlevine
Thanks for the suggestion. The motivation behind writing a blog post every day
is to force myself to put something down without worrying so much about what
I'm writing. I have this perception that every post had to be an essay and a
masterpiece, and I want to break that in favor of more honest, free
communication.

